# Waxing a carbon Frame



## altlink (Dec 29, 2005)

Bought a Roubaix 05 this winter and was wondering if it is ok to wax the frame. I do a bit of traveling and with the bike on the rack it gets full of bugs. Waxing has helped keep the paint clean but not sure with this carbon frame. Any suggestions?

Thank you!


----------



## CYCLINGSESSIONS (Oct 12, 2005)

I have a new Sworks Tarmac, which I love and am dying to get out this Spring, and I use the telfon wax for just that reason. It provides a protective barrier and helps with cleaning stuff that gets on the bike later.

The carbon is clear coated just like a car so any car wax will work. Doing that once in a while helps with inspecting the bike between rides as well, which everyone should do to make sure everything is in working order.


----------



## DaveK (Jan 8, 2006)

*Pedro*

Pedro's bike lust is awesome...


----------



## altlink (Dec 29, 2005)

Thanks all

Tried the bike lust and works pretty good!


----------



## Clark (Aug 10, 2004)

FINISH LINE Bike Wash works really well....


----------

